

Reviews of: Rocket Romeo - _afsaar
http://www.quora.com/Reviews-of-Rocket-Romeo?share=1

======
hackerInsider
If you are the developer of the game then please make an IOS version too. I
tried it on my friends android phone. Heavy potential ..

~~~
hocigirl
I am also waiting for the IOS version... want some funding ???

~~~
_afsaar
We will be launching it soon. Kickstarter campaign is coming out.

------
gocigirl
Interesting story. Are we talking about the next flappy bird ?

~~~
_afsaar
I don't know ... Flappy is too big. :)

